# Just a few of mine, hope you all like



## argentine_boa (Feb 23, 2007)

This is bruce, one of my argentine boas






This is Barney, one of my albino burmese pythons





This is Kah, one of my reticulated pythons





This is V, one of my carpets





This is Dozey, one of my royals





This is Nemesis and Diablo, one of my biggest measuring 12 and 13 feet


----------



## Kratos (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice collection you got there, Are you from the US?


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 23, 2007)

albino burmese is one of my favs. lucky thing to hav him. nice collection too. :


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 23, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Nice collection you got there, Are you from the US?



Thanks, I am in the UK


----------



## Adam (Feb 23, 2007)

LOVE the retic!!!!! I just want one!!!!!!


----------



## cans (Feb 23, 2007)

hiya lovely snakes 
have to agree the retic is tops


----------



## phoenix (Feb 24, 2007)

wow awesome collection...hope to see more!


----------



## brucey (Feb 24, 2007)

Argentine boas look pretty awesome, a bit different


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 24, 2007)

Wwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooow. Very nice. I've never seen a snake with scales that aren't circular before.
Very impressive collection. *pats on the back for proud daddy/mummy*


----------



## Retic (Feb 24, 2007)

Love the Retic, my favourite python species. Also love the anacondas. Nice collection.


----------



## Troy 1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Great collection.
Thanx for the pics


----------



## slither (Feb 24, 2007)

hey mate awesome collection all i can say is you are a lucky ******* and i hate you hahaha lol how much for the albino burmese does it cost you over there as they have to be my fav snake in the universe


----------



## bunnykin (Feb 24, 2007)

awsome collection mate


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

not a fan of exotics but you sure have great looking snakes there


----------



## tempest (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, they are gorgeous snakes, especially the albino burmese and the argentine boa, he's kinda funky looking!


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to say Rev but if you reckon they are great looking snakes I'm afraid you are a fan LOL. It's OK to like them you know. ;-)


----------



## Kratos (Feb 25, 2007)

How long is your Retic?


----------



## weptyle (Feb 25, 2007)

i love the albino burmese, awesome collection


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 28, 2007)

wow you have some really amazing snakes!


----------



## Deano (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics mate, thanks for sharing..............


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! You have one awesome collection!!
What are the temperment of all of your snakes like??

Love the burmese!!


----------



## snake6p (Feb 28, 2007)

should be aloud to have them in aus


----------



## PhilK (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah tell us about temperaments. I don't think I'd appreciate an agressive 13 foot long _anything!_
Your enclosures must be fairly big? How have you got that kind of space and time!!! Lucky.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 28, 2007)

Very interesting snakes. They are great pics really showing off their colours and patterns.


----------



## kelly (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome snakes!!
Have you been tagged by the 13 & 14 foot ones before haha??


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2007)

They all look great, Big, healthy and awesome patterns


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 28, 2007)

They all have lovely temperements apart from the condas, they unfortunatly want to bite anything that moves.
Thanks everyone for your comments, most appreciated.


----------

